

Adieu, Koku - gaving
http://www.fadingred.com/koku/

======
j_s
If you too have no idea what Koku is or was, the site used to say "a flexible
financial manager for Mac and iPhone"
[https://web.archive.org/web/20140701194344/http://www.fading...](https://web.archive.org/web/20140701194344/http://www.fadingred.com/koku/)

------
lardissone
A sad, sad day :(

